# Gemin Rue released!



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 27, 2011)

nice sounding project and congrats on this!

Good to see others using this area too.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 27, 2011)

Ty Craig,

I wanted to put this in SampleTalk, but then I saw this category. Sadly, not many people view it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 27, 2011)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Sun Feb 27 said:


> Ty Craig,
> 
> I wanted to put this in SampleTalk, but then I saw this category. Sadly, not many people view it.



I have 2000 views on my thread, of course many the same people and Guy is up there too. This is about full projects and not just individual pieces. Hopefully it catches on.


----------



## IFM (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats! Nice job.


----------

